# Old Fountain pens



## Paul in OKC (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a couple of older fountain pens that I picked up some time ago thinking I would start collecting. One is a Parker with a 'squeeze' type bladder, the other two are Estherbrooks with a lever on the side. I will post pics today, hopefully. Just curious if they are of any value, and if any one would be interested in them.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 18, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 18, 2008)

Dang!  You win some and you loose some....


----------

